# 1984 VW Quantum stuck in nuetral



## stardog2112 (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi group, my 1984 quantum quit moving in any direction yesterday. I crawled underneath and can move the shift rod in all gears but it engauges nothing in side. Can I remove the back part of the trans without removing the whole thing?


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

automatic or manual? 

Also you would be best to remove the whole tranny. Can be done in 30mins.


----------



## stardog2112 (Jul 23, 2007)

It's a 5 speed manual, 30 minutes? Ok, I'll ask, how? and thanks, how much does it weigh?


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

stardog2112 said:


> It's a 5 speed manual, 30 minutes? Ok, I'll ask, how? and thanks, how much does it weigh?


 @6 bolts holding it in place, besides the axles and starter. 

the first time it took me @45mins but i have it done to 30 now and that is working off of Jack stands.


----------

